# What Happened To Brigalow?



## benarnot (13/12/11)

Hi all, 

This might have already been talked to death on here, but I couldn't see anything about it when I did a quick search... 

I've been brewing Brigalow Apple Cider and Ginger Beer packs for about 12 years now, and love them every time, but I've got around to brewing one again, and can't find it anywhere! I live on the Gold Coast, and have been to 2 Woolworths, 1 Coles, 1 KMart, and 1 Home Brew Shop, and can't find them anywhere. Has the company gone under? 

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/12/11)

I recently purchased a cider from Big W. I have no idea about where you are but it is still available in Tassie.


----------



## manticle (13/12/11)

email and phone number here:

http://www.yellowpages.com.au/qld/meadowbr...60-listing.html


----------



## benarnot (13/12/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I recently purchased a cider from Big W. I have no idea about where you are but it is still available in Tassie.



Thanks mate... but I think Tassie might be little bit far. I'm on the Gold Coast... Still, it is good cider!


----------



## benarnot (13/12/11)

manticle said:


> email and phone number here:
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com.au/qld/meadowbr...60-listing.html



Cheers mate, I did see that. Unfortunately the office was closed when I called, so I'll have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## kevo (13/12/11)

Should have gone to Mudgeeraba Woolies - plenty of cider kits there earlier this evening

Kev


----------



## J Grimmer (14/12/11)

same at Woolworths Holmeview, heaps of cider and GB kits, just check out your larger stores like woolies robina.


----------



## Amber Fluid (14/12/11)

benarnot said:


> Thanks mate... but I think Tassie might be little bit far. I'm on the Gold Coast... Still, it is good cider!



Obviously Tassie is a little far..... Big W is Aust wide I believe, you don't have Big W up there?... (Burleigh, Runaway Bay, Robina, Beenleigh)

I don't know about the cider as I am yet to brew it and I personally am not fond of cider but thought I'd give it a go at some stage.


----------



## Nick JD (14/12/11)

benarnot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This might have already been talked to death on here, but I couldn't see anything about it when I did a quick search...
> 
> ...




Try Big W - I'm pretty sure the Burleigh (stocklands) had them. They stock all the Brigalow range and stuff like hydrometers that only go to 1.040 and "finings" and "brewing yeast".


----------



## seamad (14/12/11)

A little OT, but why bother with the brigalow stuff?

Just get some juice. If you dont like really dry do a search of this forum for some sweetening tips.

Remember the only brigalow i bought was a gb back in the late 80' s. Even as a poor student turfed the stuff because of the foul saccharine aftertaste. Do they still use it?

The blackrock kit has no artificial sweeteners if you want a kit.

Then again maybe you dont mind that taste, could just be me as shitloads of softdrink with it is sold.


----------



## benarnot (14/12/11)

seamad said:


> A little OT, but why bother with the brigalow stuff?
> 
> Just get some juice. If you dont like really dry do a search of this forum for some sweetening tips.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Thanks for the advice. The Brigalow kits of Apple Cider and the Ginger Beer are the ones that we like the best, especially the wife. I made a Black Rock AC last time, and she wouldn't go anywhere near it. I also had a crack at an Apple Cider with Vanilla and Cinnamon recipe I found on here about two years ago, using juice... could've run the car on it! 

I know that people have low opinions of Brigalow stuff, but it always works, and works well for me, and the wife likes it too. 

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## seamad (14/12/11)

Fair enough Ben. The bc certainly does go down low and consequently does make it very dry. Good luck tracking some down.
Cheers
sean


----------



## Silo Ted (14/12/11)

Have kits & gear been removed from Sydney stores? About 6 months ago one Sunday I desperately needed bottle caps, and visited no less than seven stores in my area, none of which had beer making stuff. This included a K-Mart, two Big W's, two Coles & two Woolworths. We're talking big stores too,not some pokey little place out in the boondocks.


----------



## benarnot (14/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Have kits & gear been removed from Sydney stores? About 6 months ago one Sunday I desperately needed bottle caps, and visited no less than seven stores in my area, none of which had beer making stuff. This included a K-Mart, two Big W's, two Coles & two Woolworths. We're talking big stores too,not some pokey little place out in the boondocks.



I think Coles and Woollies might be getting out of home brew stuff. The Coles at Labrador (my local) now stocks nothing for brewing at all. I really used to like their home brand lager too, which I know is going to raise some eye brows, but I swear it was good stuff!

Ben


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Have kits & gear been removed from Sydney stores? About 6 months ago one Sunday I desperately needed bottle caps, and visited no less than seven stores in my area, none of which had beer making stuff. This included a K-Mart, two Big W's, two Coles & two Woolworths. We're talking big stores too,not some pokey little place out in the boondocks.



Coles and woolies have dumped it up here. But big dub and kmart still have kits, thats where I get new PET's from anyway.



Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (14/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Coles and woolies have dumped it up here.



Well there ya go. My local Coles used to have shitloads of cans for the kit kiddies, at a guess I would say over 15 varieties, including ciders and ginger beer. It sucks that if I am in a bind for caps or ldme for starters, I hve to go for miles to get t my HBS (although now I always have hundreds of caps minimum, and I can always cook up a mini-batch if I needed starter wort).


----------



## seamad (14/12/11)

Bigw at runners had brew stuff last time i went past


----------



## Silo Ted (14/12/11)

Come to think of it, not only does my local Kmart not have beer stuff, the one near my place of work doesnt either ! Fuckers, and I was going to make a brutal 5-can barley wine for the next state comp. :lol:


----------



## yum beer (14/12/11)

My local Big W has recently got in a shite load of brigalow stuff, mixes, cider, gb, also tooheys kits...all to add to a decent range of coopers stuff, I wish they would stock 
extract tins, but anyway dont know if its just because its xmas or will be regular but they seem to sell a fair bit of gear up here....nearest brew shops are 2 hours plus drive...
you may need to ship it in.


----------



## drtomc (14/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Come to think of it, not only does my local Kmart not have beer stuff, the one near my place of work doesnt either ! Fuckers, and I was going to make a brutal 5-can barley wine for the next state comp. :lol:



I know it's feeding the troll, but that really would be brutal.

T.


----------



## DaKing (8/1/12)

Silo Ted said:


> Well there ya go. My local Coles used to have shitloads of cans for the kit kiddies,



Wow, My understanding was that Coles nationally ditch HB stuff back in May/June.
BigW in Melb CBD dumped it over a year ago and I noticed Woolies has been upping it's prices & lowering it's selection over the past year.


----------



## fnaah (8/4/12)

FWIW, BigW just opened up a new store in Canberra (majura park, for those interested), they seem to have quite a good range of coopers/brigalow stuff.


----------



## benarnot (11/4/12)

I finally found them out at Nerang Home Brew store. He told me that the doesn't stock many though coz not many people are interested these days.


----------

